# Visits per day.... TC obsession



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Bearing in mind that mental heath is a relative concept that is in part informed by behavioural norms within ones peer group, just thought I'd do a quick poll... for a friend of mine


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

TC is part of my daily routine because I have never felt accepted or part of the community that physically surrounds me. That is more my decision than the community's and the fault of neither, nor indeed a fault at all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to be here quite often, but now that I'm in free agency, I realize I can make a lot more money elsewhere.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1- 5 visits per day, on average. Sometimes I'm obsessive & hop on and off the site like a Belisha Beacon all day; sometimes I only visit twice. I'm trying to post less & get my average down but I am still too addicted to the internet in general and this site in particular. However, my obsession has had excellent results, helping my musical knowledge and practice, introducing me to some very nice people, and some good cds and books. The downside - time wasted on trivialities, and sleep lost over misunderstandings and argy-bargy.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

More than 5 visits per day, but each visit is around 5-10 minutes.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh all the time, all day, everyday. I'm addicted to the battle of modernists v.s. anti-modernists, and this war is more important than water, food, exercise, sleep, and real intellectual pursuits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

I need to check in with the other baboons regularly to maintain the stability of the troop. Yawning, eye flashing, grooming, hurling dung etc: all pretty normal behaviour.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

My count says 0.91 posts per day, which - considering I've been posting a lot in the Community forum (where posts, as I understand, are not counted) and that I generally read much more than I write - suggests me that I visit more than 5 times per day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I average 1 through 5 per day, depending on the day. And if I've posted something which I think might be questioned, I tend to check in every 30 minutes out of paranoia.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am not home so different patterns apply. Right now, averaging just under five, I would guess, though the time sure slips by after I have been at it, and I don't count page refreshing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have next to nobody to talk about music with, especially opera. So I spend much time here at TC.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am obsessed with TC (and MIMF) for obvious reasons ... :lol:

My post count shows an average of 1.26 posts per day - I do tons more work in the background (where everything clicks and whirs) than I do in the foreground of the site. I do tend to contribute to threads in which I have an interest from time to time. 

I divide my time equally to both sites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does it really matter?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1.84 posts per day, and I read far more than I post. I'm always looking in to keep up with current listening. If I miss a day in that thread it takes a long time to catch up. I chose 1-5 times per day.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I average 1 through 5 per day, depending on the day. And if I've posted something which I think might be questioned, I tend to check in every 30 minutes out of paranoia.


I suspect ou are not alone


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

*laughs maniacally*


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

More than 5 per day. My current excuse is that I'm checking for new votes in the Pre-1700 List. Which I am in charge of. And which you all need to vote in!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I need to visit often to be certain that the membership isn't drifting away from intellectual/ethical purity. The morals are too far gone to deal with.


----------

